
Basic Ripple Explanation - atticusberg
https://www.orc.press/coins/xrp
======
atticusberg
TLDR: The Ripple platform is intended for use by large financial institutions
to facilitate the exchange of one asset for another (e.g. USD for EUR or gold
buillon for XRP). XRP's primary use is as a bridge currency and it can
facilitate conversions like USD -> XRP -> EUR or gold -> XRP -> JPY.

